# One Trip Around Harry's Basement and the NPOG Club Modules



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a run of one trip around Harry Henning's basement, this is where the NPOG club stashes their modules when they're not on the road. A significant part of the trip is on the modules, the rest is on Harry's permanent layout sections. A smooth trip, other than the mountain on one module being out of place and stopping us in our tracks. This was with my new Keyfob camera I bought to do this kind of videos. This was done with the this camera: Mini DVR 808 #16 V3 Lens D 120 degree Car Key Micro Camera HD 720P Camcorder, it can be stuck almost anywhere and doesn't get in the way. This was stuck with a small patch of Velcro to the top of the cab.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

:appl:

Awesome video. Love the Engineer perspective. Layout is fantastic.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice ride john. your little camera does a good job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. I just want to know, did either of you guys duck when the water tower spout came at your head?  That didn't clear the camera by much...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent John. :appl:
What locomotive was that?

You ought to instal your Super-Chuffer Smoke unit in it. 

I was wondering what happened at the tunnel, I thought my computer froze or something.
Strange how it kept on picking up speed. 
Good thing it wasn't really rolling, you would have had a Gomez Adams moment.

When it goes into the tunnel where all we see is darkness, doesn't the locomotive have a light?

Harry's got a nice layout. He does have some trains! How long has the layout been in the making? Is that where the club meets? Do you guys work on it?
I guess it is I saw the sign, I am writing as I watch. 

Tell me in sections where the shelves are full of trains you see the yard and the back line.
It looks like quite a reach? How do you get back into those spots if you need too?

Is the layout in Henry's house basement? Or the hobby stores basement it looks huge.
All those trains on the shelves? Are they all Harry's? Man there is a crap load of trains all over. Got you beat 4 times over huh?

8:45 get that water bottle off the table, it messes up the video.


Is the locomotive pulling a train? Long? 
I wonder how it would look if you mounted the camera on the caboose?
Nice camera by the way I still have to check out the link.:smilie_daumenpos:

A lot of work going on, bags,paint cans, tools, loose track, parts, etc ALL OVER.

Next video get all that crap put away!

Hey around 11:21 on the left the crossing gate needs adjusting, it closes after the train goes by. Someone is going to get killed!

What's it say a the end? 
Made this stop with no problems?
Should say made this stop with just one minor problem. 

Nice John, love it, thanks for posting.:smilie_daumenpos:
I wish my basement was that big!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks. I just want to know, did either of you guys duck when the water tower spout came at your head?  That didn't clear the camera by much...



I closed my eyes a couple of times. :laugh:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks. I just want to know, did either of you guys duck when the water tower spout came at your head?  That didn't clear the camera by much...


yeah, i was leaning out of my chair:smokin:


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks. I just want to know, did either of you guys duck when the water tower spout came at your head?  That didn't clear the camera by much...


Yeah you got me


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! I would like to see a picture of the camera on the locomotive. 

Some of the shelves look like they would be a booger to access.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with everyone...great ride. Nice little camera, good detail. 

Ummm, shouldn't this have been posted in the model train videos section?


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Great definition with your camera, John. Congrats! Harry's layout and collection is beyond awesome - only noticed a couple of guys there - you and Harry, I assume, and maybe someone else from the Penn O Gaugers? Wonderful moments in that, for sure. Loved watching the trackage roll by from left to right; lots of great mountain/tunnel shots. Thoroughly entertaining; thanks for the post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, there were three of us there, Harry is the guy in the hat, Bill and I were standing around watching and running the train.

Harry does have an amazing collection of stuff, he's spent a lifetime collecting it. You didn't see it all, it's everywhere. However, in the interests of truth in advertising, some of the other club members stuff is on shelves too, I think have three or four locomotives on a shelf above the long straightaway.

About 30-40% of the track we traveled are the club modules that we take on the road, the remainder is permanent.

That's the Lionel Legacy Y3b, so it doesn't really need the Super-Chuffer, though I think my smoke management is better than many Legacy locomotives.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I was very impressed with the outstanding sync
of the loco speed, chuffing and smoke. Among
the best I've seen.

The whistle is interesting also. The echo effect 
brings to mind late night trains in the night.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> The echo effect brings to mind late night trains in the night


.....as opposed to late night trains in the day.....:laugh:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great video and mini cam. Yes I heard the spout clunk on the cam. Good color and sound.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job guys ! !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to doing some more stuff with that camera. I plan on getting some video at our upcoming club open house, we'll have a bunch of stuff running at the same time, so the layout should look a lot busier.  Anyone around SE-PA that wants to stop in, here's the info.


----------



## lionel4408 (Dec 19, 2013)

I really enjoyed the Video GunRunnnerJohn ... Thanks for posting it! :appl::appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I asked this before and got ignored, or got no answer?:dunno:

Is the layout in Henry's house basement? Or the hobby stores basement, it looks huge.

If it is top secret that is OK too, just tell me it is top secret and I won't ask again.hwell:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> I asked this before and got ignored, or got no answer?:dunno:
> 
> Is the layout in Henry's house basement? Or the hobby stores basement, it looks huge.
> 
> If it is top secret that is OK too, just tell me it is top secret and I won't ask again.hwell:


IF HE TELLS YOU, HE'LL HAVE TO KILL YOU!!!:goofball:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am guessing it is at Harry's house?
They are having an open house. 

I asked about some other things I saw but got no reply.:dunno:
One is the sign Harry has up there blinking whatever it is saying. 

I would have to go and search for all the things I asked and got no answer for.
Maybe I type too much in one post asking too much, huh?

I will have to limit my questions one to a post, instead of one post asking 20 questions, I will have to make 20 posts, one for each question.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, if I answered every question you asked in these threads, I'd have to type into the night. 

Yes, Harry's place is where the club meets right now, we're working on a permanent home. Much of the trackage you see us running on are the club modules, the rest is Harry's permanent layout. Since you're pretty close, you can come to the open house and get all your questions answered.


----------

